# sharpening tools



## ove (Apr 5, 2009)

So far, all of the sharpening systems for jointer/planer knives are...(bad word). Now I have a system and working prototype which sharpens regular knives and the TERSA knives. They can be sharpened up to 5 times in minutes. It does it better and faster then any special sharpening service. Anybody could have this new system at home!

I am looking for someone who can manufacture these sharpeners. Our Big Boys are not interested because they are friends of the main knife manufacturers. 

Does anybody know a good and independent tool making company who is interested in new products?

Right now, I am just helping my friends by sharpening their Tersa knives and I want to help all woodworkers.
by the way you can visit my website www.ovevarik.com


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

I don't know anything about your sharpening system...but you have some nice pieces in your woodworking portfolio. Welcome.


----------

